# apprentice working alone question



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> It can become a criminal matter if the city gets the Department of Health involved. DOH has a lot of discretionary power and can have a person locked out of their home or place of business if the situation that led to the job being red tagged can be demonstrated to be a health hazard.


You're probably right there too. I was trying to say that I doubt any story about a BI having somebody arrested for doing unlicensed work.


----------



## Widdershins (Dec 29, 2013)

Anti-wingnut said:


> You're probably right there too. I was trying to say that I doubt any story about a BI having somebody arrested for doing unlicensed work.


There have been a number of stings throughout the country where unlicensed contractors have been arrested.

http://www.wfla.com/story/24916196/20-unlicensed-contractors-arrested-in-polk-county

http://www.heraldtribune.com/article/20131206/ARTICLE/131209753

http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/story?id=9029639

http://youtu.be/jM-ycqlU5i4

http://youtu.be/NYieN3vhdHI


----------



## HUI (Jan 21, 2011)

I read this and what a freaking joke. All of these inspections and apprentice crap. I've been on many jobs where the journeymen don't know what the hell they are doing. 

Maybe we should toss all the red tape out and actually go on merit. If you can do the job great, but I sure as hell don't need a card to tell me that I know what I'm doing. The business has all gotten way to political. 

As for the inspectors personally I think they are a waste of tax payer dollars. I have never seen an inspector assume any liability for anything he/she inspects. So if it all falls back on the contractor why the hell do we have inspectors? I know many of the inspectors I have dealt with are power hungry egotistical idiots. They want to have you do things their way even though it is wrong.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm all about a man making a good wage, but I've never met an apprentice worth 80 grand in my life. In any trade.


----------



## huggytree (Nov 3, 2013)

my new laborer has worked with me part time all week.....he is awesome

he worked 25 hours and got paid $350ish.......so basically I paid him 3 hours of what I charge for a journeyman.....and he probably saved me 7-8 hours of hard labor.....he goes home sore, I go home feeling good......I worried I wouldn't have enough for him to do without doing plumbing.....but there's always a small task for him that isn't really plumbing.....nail plates, drilling holes, screwing in modules, running for parts/tools, jack hammering, pouring/mixing concrete

his first week and I made tons of profit on his labor and physically I had an easy week

once we work together more ill bet he can save me 50% more time......he knocks 1-2 hours a day off my schedule...which is giving me time for the family and to finish bids before supper....

I treat him good and thank him daily for his hard work...took him out for a nice lunch the day he had to jackhammer for 5 hours straight......I don't impress easily....this guy impresses me 

took me 8 years to do this....best decision ive made in a long time


----------



## huggytree (Nov 3, 2013)

Jaws said:


> I'm all about a man making a good wage, but I've never met an apprentice worth 80 grand in my life. In any trade.


apprentice makes $32k a year
the union w/ the benefits makes $45k off him a year
SS/Taxes/Insurance = $3k a year

the problem is the union gets the same pension/healthcare/etc as a journeyman.....and that rate has skyrocketed over the recent years...no other job would pay more in benefits than labor.......don't see how anyone hires one......the bang for the buck goes to the journeyman (if you can find a good one on the layoff list)


----------



## Plbgbutcrack (Apr 30, 2014)

I myself would not sleep good at night...


----------



## Plbgbutcrack (Apr 30, 2014)

LOL....indeed


----------

